# Hedgehog showing/confirmation?



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey all,

I was cruising craigslist in my area the other night, and stumbled upon a posting about hedgehog showing. It's on October 3rd, and apparently they're welcoming in vendors, and stuff, while actually showing hedgehogs! I was just wondering if anyone here had any experience showing? What do they look for, how can they determine a "best of" like with dogs? What kind of vendors attend these things? Just hedgehog breeders? 

I'm very curious about your experiences with this. I have a female, that I would love to enter in one -- but I'd like to know some insight. I've never gone before, so I don't want to be viewed as a complete idiot! Lol

Thanks!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehog shows are an absolute wonderful time. If you live nearby, go. You will meet a lot of hedgehog owners. The show you mention is one of the largest we have, and is held every other year in Colorado. The Rocky Mountain Hedgehog show will have a lot of old timers (long time breeders, rescuers & owners) in attendance. It will be a great show.

As to what a conformation show is like, well here is a link to the IHA show standard: http://www.hedgehogclub.com/standard.html

And a link on How to Show: http://www.hedgehogclub.com/howtoshow.html

Both of these should give you a better idea of what judges are looking for and how to show a hedgehog. Its not difficult. The short of it is you take your hedgehog up to a table when your hedgehog's name is called. Shows run on a sex/age/color class system. You stand and keep your hedgehog corralled, pay close attention to the judge, answer any questions he/she may have and wait for the judgment. Again play close attention. You should learn a lot about what is desirable and undesirable as the judgment is being given.

In addition to the conformation show, many shows also have other events going on. I believe the CO show has a costume contest & an olympics for the more athletic hedgehog.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you talking about the Anacortes show? I won't be able to make it since I'll be going to the one in Colorado (out Oct 1-5). You'll meet a lot of hedgehog owners, a few breeders, people that make hedgie related things, etc.

Whether you do well in showing is based on what your hedgie's temperament is like, as well as color/body shape. The links Kalandra supplied should explain that.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

The Oct 3rd. Anacortes show is NOT sanctioned, which means your hedgehog will not earn points towards Permanent Grand Champion. FYI Anacortes show is more of a fun show, where lots of people come to see a hedgehog. It does not compare to the large shows in Colorado or Wisconsin. I can not compare with any other shows, because I have not attended any others. I will be in Colorado, not in Anacortes this year.


----------



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, the Anacortes one! And thanks for the links! I found the details after I posted this, actually. LOL. But still, I was hoping to read some personal experiences. 

Do shows hold any merit? Take... oh, I don't know, the Eucanuba Cup Tournament. Pure bred dogs, winning awards, and it boosts the value of their line. With normal pure lines fetching a thousand for a regular pup (how much we paid on a purebred irish wolfhound), and show parent bloodlines fetching 2000-3000. Is the effects of the same nature? I assume breeders seek the confirmation, and use it to better advertise their line?

I was mostly just curious about the vendors, and usually what other events they have on the side. It's supposed to be an all day thing; and the site I found is of the event in 2004. :/


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

No, at least on the West Coast it does not boost the prices. So far people are not looking to buy specific lines. Remember, this is NOT a sanctioned show, so it doesn't matter who wins Best of Show, it will not be recorded. This site will tell you the show standard. http://hedgehogclub.com/standard.html Basically, looking for a friendly, tear-dropped shaped hedgehog.

In the past, there was a story teller, face painting, and a hedgehog show which there was about 10 hedgehogs showing. Vendors selling many artsy items, some hedgehog stuff. I am gonna guess there will be 1, maybe 2 USDA licensed breeders attending. There will not be any baby hedgehogs for sale.


----------



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh, well then. I guess there's no reason to compete for a title if there's really no purpose for it. Maybe I should put the money to buying mealies, than to enter into a beauty contest that has no merit nationally? I don't understand how they say they're having a judge from IHA (Bryan somethingsomething?) be there, though. Doesn't that mean it's sanctioned? I don't get it, honestly. 

In any event, I'll probably just make a quick scan of the show and head out.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you still looking at the page for the 2004 show? That would explain it. They are different every year.


----------



## aesthetics (Sep 2, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Are you still looking at the page for the 2004 show? That would explain it. They are different every year.


You were right! Ha. But I DID check the craigslist posting, and it did mention judges. A Mark Hinnes and a Kim Miller? I'm unsure how to check IHA credibility, but yeah...


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Mark retired and did not keep up his judges training and Kim has never judged before. So this is a "fun" show not an IHA show.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry all, I did not make it to the show. I was hoping to meet some of you, hopefully next time, though.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought it was a lot of fun when I went to the Rocky Mountain show.. although much smaller that I thought it would be. I am more accustomed to dog agility shows and reptile expos. The hedgehog shows are small compared to those. Rodney the boy I just adopted took 1st and 3rd in his class on Saturday and Sunday. I enjoyed it a lot, although Rodney was upset with all the camera sounds on Sunday... I felt bad for stressing him out. If it is not too expensive I would compete just for fun! If you don't earn points it doesn't really matter, as long as you both have fun doing it. It will get you more accustomed to showing if you wan tot compete for points later on.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, the CO show was fun! It was great to put names with faces, go to the rescue, meet new people, *buy hedgie stuff*, etc. (it was so hard to get all my goodies back in my bag to fly home, bought so much stuff)

Amanda, I totally understand about dog/herp events being so much bigger. Expos and shows and stuff around here are huge. :lol: I feel really bad for not recognising you at the show! I knew I had heard the name Rodney from here but didn't put the two together. Duh! :roll:


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

I thought I would hijak this thread instead of making a new one. >.o
I have a Q about shows... I'm going to the DFW show and was thinking about showing Piper. I know, i know, the deadline is tuesday!(i thought i had made up my mind to just watch this year, but... lol) 
Anyway, I know she's overweight, and her tempermant isn't perfect. She was also originally purchased from a petshop, and well, I guess what I'm wondering is what kind of hedgehogs are usually shown? what one would call "pure-bred" or just any? :?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

All hedgies are welcome to be shown. Well-pedigreed, rescues, pet shop originals, all are allowed. I would say there are probably more friendly pedigreed hedgies shown than not, but that certainly doesn't mean that others aren't allowed. Showing Piper just for fun, is great even if you aren't concerned about how well she does.


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, LizardGirl!
I chickened out and decided to just watch this year.  hehe
I think we are going to enter the fun shows, though. The costume contest and the sqaure pog huffers contest. :mrgreen:


----------



## Melindakay (Oct 19, 2009)

I was going to ask the same question about the shows. There is one November 7th in Plano, TX that I would love to go see


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Melindakay said:


> I was going to ask the same question about the shows. There is one November 7th in Plano, TX that I would love to go see


Oh, that is the one I'm going to! My... OUR first! hehehe Are you attending?


----------



## Melindakay (Oct 19, 2009)

I plan to go just to look around and probably buy from vendors :lol: Sounds like they have a lot planned!! www.dfwhedgehogshow.com


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd like to mention that Nancy's Hedgie Creations, that is listed on the DFW website is not me. Just in case anyone see's my name and thinks it's me, it's not.


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Nancy said:


> I'd like to mention that Nancy's Hedgie Creations, that is listed on the DFW website is not me. Just in case anyone see's my name and thinks it's me, it's not.


I saw that and wondered.


----------

